# Lets do it again



## Arana (20 Apr 2008)

It's about time we organised the next get together! the weather is warming up and the BBQ's are getting a dust off  

So what's next... i'm happy to do a BBQ party here if nobody has any better ideas


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Apr 2008)

If there's transport I'm there mate!  If you need any BBQ help I can bring my "BBQ King" crown and title along with me


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Apr 2008)

I was thinking we need one around Nottingham as well as there seem to be a few of us around here and it's very local.  The only problem is I haven't got anywhere people can stay here and the kitchen (and possibly other bits too) is on the verge of being re-done.  I'll definitely host a bbq in the summer though.  If anyone fancies a few beers one weekend though that'd be cool.


----------



## Arana (20 Apr 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> If there's transport I'm there mate!  If you need any BBQ help I can bring my "BBQ King" crown and title along with me



You could always jump on the back of Garufs skateboard  I might have to challenge you for that crown tho'  

or

you could be head chef while the rest of us plant up my new pond  if i can get it dug and lined in time


----------



## Arana (20 Apr 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> I was thinking we need one around Nottingham as well as there seem to be a few of us around here and it's very local.  The only problem is I haven't got anywhere people can stay here and the kitchen (and possibly other bits too) is on the verge of being re-done.  I'll definitely host a bbq in the summer though.  If anyone fancies a few beers one weekend though that'd be cool.



I'd drive up for that ED  i hear it's lovely up there and i've never been that way before


----------



## daniel19831123 (20 Apr 2008)

Mark you love your driving don't ya? lol. Can't afford all those driving as I used to now that the petrol price is soaring. Will have to wait for my new hybrid honda.


----------



## Arana (20 Apr 2008)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> Mark you love your driving don't ya? lol. Can't afford all those driving as I used to now that the petrol price is soaring. Will have to wait for my new hybrid honda.



Maybe you Steve and Garuf could drive down together and split the cost


----------



## Arana (20 Apr 2008)

We coud also fit in a visit to Wetpets, small but well worth a look and not far from me


----------



## Tom (20 Apr 2008)

I should be driving in a month so there's no excuses for me this time. The last two visits I had to duck out of because of trains, but this time...    as long as it's not too far 

Tom


----------



## Arana (20 Apr 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> I should be driving in a month so there's no excuses for me this time. The last two visits I had to duck out of because of trains, but this time...    as long as it's not too far
> 
> Tom



Nce one! i was working in Ipswich earlier in the year and it would take me about an hour from home.


----------



## Superman (20 Apr 2008)

Nottingham would be cool for me.


----------



## Garuf (20 Apr 2008)

Hollington too when I'm done doing essays and tests, I'm up for a Barbecue.


----------



## Garuf (20 Apr 2008)

Oh yeah and I'm up for travelling what ever the distance, provided there's floor space that is.


----------



## Themuleous (21 Apr 2008)

Nottingham sounds good to me  I'm happy to go anyway really, glad Oxford is so central!

Sam


----------



## daniel19831123 (22 Apr 2008)

Well since I'm just in stoke on trent I guess it will be rude to say I'm not coming. lol. Since I'm coming gareth, you don't have to worry about sleeping on the floor, you can have the back seat in my car if there is no floor space to accomodate you.


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Apr 2008)

I think I can get to nottingham quite easily   Count me in!


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Apr 2008)

Well I may have the house to myself on a weekend coming up in May so this might be an option as some of you will then be able to crash downstairs.  Would rather wait and have you over for a huge bbq and drinking session in the summer though as we can then enjoy the pond which is far more professional than any of my planted tanks!!!!


----------



## George Farmer (22 Apr 2008)

Unfortunately, due to career commitments, I can't commit to anything until very short notice.  

Of course, I'm up for another meet though.  I'm keen to meet you, Ed.


----------



## Themuleous (22 Apr 2008)

Ed, sounds like a like plan. Always better to be able to crash somewhere and have a drink or two   A dry floor is all i need.

Sam


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2008)

Agreed, shot gunned me some floor space.


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Apr 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, due to career commitments, I can't commit to anything until very short notice.
> 
> Of course, I'm up for another meet though.  I'm keen to meet you, Ed.



You know you're always welcome mate.  Be good to meet up before October...


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Apr 2008)

I'll double check dates everyone and we'll sort something out!  I'll let you know when I do!


----------



## Arana (22 Apr 2008)

Cool... Thanks Ed

BTW is there any decent LFS worth a visit near you


----------



## Themuleous (22 Apr 2008)

Wicked, please do Ed


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Apr 2008)

Arana said:
			
		

> Cool... Thanks Ed
> 
> BTW is there any decent LFS worth a visit near you



Nothing like the Green Machine!   

There's Wharf Aquatics which has a good tropical section (which is about to be re-done according to Ivan and Richard), decent coldwater/pond and marine sections and a great reptile house upstairs.  They have put a new plant sales tank in the fish-house too but still a way to go...  Do have some interesting huge pieces of wood sometimes too, but I do mean HUGE!  Tree trunks some of them!

There's also a Maidenhead Aquatics in East Bridgford and The Aquatic Centre in Lowdham.  Neither hot on plants though I'm afraid.


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Apr 2008)

Sounds good!  I have a birthday coming up in May...  8)


----------



## Arana (23 Apr 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Sounds good!  I have a birthday coming up in May...  8)



Me too


----------



## Aeropars (24 Apr 2008)

Nottingham eh? I might be tempted into this although i should host it at mine so you guys can finish my pond off!


----------



## Themuleous (26 Apr 2008)

Sounds like we're invading your place, Ed!


----------



## Garuf (26 Apr 2008)

I am, I'm bringing my own flag and everything.


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 May 2008)

I'm afraid it looks like a do at mine in a fortnight is a no-go.  Real-life is interrupting...  I can do a few beers in town but can't put anyone up I'm afraid.

I will be hosting a do in the summer though, promise.


----------



## Arana (6 May 2008)

no prob Ed, will look forward to meeting you in the Summer instead


----------



## Themuleous (18 May 2008)

Yeh no probs, chose a date in the future, I think I would have struggled to go, but would def be up for something later in the year.

Sam


----------

